
Cory Doctorow: How to Do Everything (Lifehacking Considered Harmful) - panic
http://locusmag.com/2017/11/cory-doctorow-how-to-do-everything-lifehacking-considered-harmful/
======
msie
I've tried to be more selective in what I do so that I can optimize towards
success in my career but being too conscious of the choices I make has
prevented me from deep diving into anything with any passion. Now I'm just
trying to stick to one thing and trying to ignore all the shiny toys I read
about on social media or websites like this. It's a struggle.

